# Best place for furniture board?



## daniel-james (Jan 10, 2012)

Any wads up on cheapest places for a decent 18mm melamine, Continue baord, timber sheets 8x4 rather Han keep getting screwed over by B&Q.anyone found any bargain prices that they would not mind sharing.I have a friend who can get me treated/finished ply for free from his firm but no furniture board


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

daniel-james said:


> Any wads up on cheapest places for a decent 18mm melamine, Continue baord, timber sheets 8x4 rather Han keep getting screwed over by B&Q.anyone found any bargain prices that they would not mind sharing.I have a friend who can get me treated/finished ply for free from his firm but no furniture board


 

well if you live anywhere nr worcester i can get you 20 percent of in homebase of their sheets of furniture board.


----------



## daniel-james (Jan 10, 2012)

That would of been handy but I'm
Miles away. Thanks anyway


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Well I'm an assistant manager for Alsford Timber The Timber Experts - South East Timber Merchants - London - Kent - Sussex - Surrey

And we sell all sheet material to trade or non trade, we might not have all in stock but they can be sourced, if your not near a branch of ours, then ppl like

Builders Merchants | Building Supplies | Timber UK - Travis Perkins - Travis Perkins

Jewson Builders Merchant - Building Materials and Supplies

Buildbase Builders Merchants - Building Materials and Supplies

Who will also sell all sorts of sheet materials or maybe even a small local independant builders/timber merchants, I would say its unlikey to find a "bargain" price on melamine or contiboard (other than white) as there not offen stocked as a standard item.

I bougt mine from alexandercleghorn.co.uk (if u click on the DIY image you can see the choices) via work for my project (here) I had to order 4 sheets for what i wanted to do & it cost me £80!...and thats my companys cost price!


----------

